# The Sad End of an Era - 335d review



## HRPOWER (Jan 29, 2016)

Hope this makes you proud... or you agree.

Thumbs up if you like xxx xx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq8wTlKxDLI


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

No like... Auto makers replace cars, it's the nature of the business. If BMW had not improved cars from generation to generation we would still be driving 2002tii's. It had a lot of qualities for its day and is fun to drive, but it wouldn't cut the mustard today.
No doubt the E9x are fine cars (I had a 330i which was one of my favorite daily drivers), but the new 4 series does a lot of things right. As far as best interior, the pearl leather in my 6 series is bar none the nicest I've ever had.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

All good things come to an end. I just wished coupe variant would have been available as a 335D in the states. I know the video's point isn't that.


----------



## HRPOWER (Jan 29, 2016)

Sure - but they have spent less money now. I am all for progression, if its Apple... but the 4 doesn't equate to the same level of quality as a modern competitor in context. Yes the 6 is amazing albiet the new seat is less comfortable for bigger lads than the older six.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Brought tears to my eyes...:bawling:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

You can reserve the new Tesla 3 for $1,000 and cancel anytime. Production will be in late 2017 so maybe you'll see one in 2018.

Worth considering!:thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

While some of what the guy said is true, there's no getting around those horrendous cup holders.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Great cupholders, great car, wonderful reliable engine (so far at 82,000 miles). I'm not part of the sorry brigade, yet.

Oh, and the steering becomes lighter with properly inflated tires a pound or two higher than specified, and with a proper change in power steering fluid. PSS is an improvement, sport package or M package a must.

The sports seats are breaking in nicely too.

PL


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Pierre Louis said:


> Great cupholders, great car, wonderful reliable engine (so far at 82,000 miles). I'm not part of the sorry brigade, yet.
> 
> Oh, and the steering becomes lighter with properly inflated tires a pound or two higher than specified, and with a proper change in power steering fluid. PSS is an improvement, sport package or M package a must.
> 
> ...


Haha, I once had a debate with a German friend of mine over cars having cup holders. He thought they had no place in a proper car, imagine drinking coffee while doing 250km/h down the autobahn!:yikes:

I use mine everyday!:thumbup:


----------



## HRPOWER (Jan 29, 2016)

AHHAHAHAHAH flying man.... hahah 

The cup holders were funny... 

1. Nice opening motion

2. Lovely slide of starbucks into the holder.

3. Hm lovely easy to reach cup.

4. One single bump....

5. Oh



Damn... should have done that in the video... **** ... damn you are a good producer


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I cant even imagine being so allergic to activity that I would think the 335d steering is too heavy.


----------



## HRPOWER (Jan 29, 2016)

hahahahahahahahhahahahaah


----------

